# PT Pine



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

I was very surprised at how well pressure treated rail board carves.
A lil something to hang out at the barn.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice looking sign. I never considered machining treated wood, good to know.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

2muchsanding said:


> I was very surprised at how well pressure treated rail board carves.
> A lil something to hang out at the barn.


that turned out great


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MoHawk said:


> Nice looking sign. I never considered machining treated wood, good to know.


I see barn art in the future. or is that one word?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Perfect AS-IS ... _we'll stay tuned for more!?_


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

By rail board do you mean 5/4 decking board?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Perfect for a Western themed sign.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Gary Wiant said:


> By rail board do you mean 5/4 decking board?


It's like deck boards but square sides not rounded. True 1" thick 16' long. They're meant for fencing. Get them from our local 'farmers Co-Op'


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

DesertRatTom said:


> Perfect for a Western themed sign.


and weather resistant.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Gotcha. I'm not sure if we have those here in western Pa, I've never seen them at the local lumber yards or at tractor supply.

Being they are treated aren't you concerned with painting them without letting them age? I own a sign shop and we've always been told not to pain treated 4x4 posts until they have weathered about 6 months

Gary


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Gary Wiant said:


> Gotcha. I'm not sure if we have those here in western Pa, I've never seen them at the local lumber yards or at tractor supply.
> 
> Being they are treated aren't you concerned with painting them without letting them age? I own a sign shop and we've always been told not to pain treated 4x4 posts until they have weathered about 6 months
> 
> Gary


This is true if you paint and seal the whole board. I'm only sealing the carved side. Everything else is raw. To be honest, this is the first time I'm trying this so time will tell.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Looks good I really like the finish on the 3d carving. What technique did you do? Paint & sand, dry brush or something else?

The only think I would change is I would edit the words so they fit the curve of the banner a little better but that is just my OCD sign guy coming out.

Gary


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Gary Wiant said:


> Looks good I really like the finish on the 3d carving. What technique did you do? Paint & sand, dry brush or something else?
> 
> The only think I would change is I would edit the words so they fit the curve of the banner a little better but that is just my OCD sign guy coming out.
> 
> Gary


I hear ya about the text. I thought it looked good on screen but final product was a little off. Dang, why did you say that... lol
Very little sanding after using a .0625 tapered ballmill. Brushed one layer70/30 lacquer/thinner, dry, sprayed with Krylon matte black, let dry for about 3/5 min. and wiped with blue shop towels using pure thinner until I got the look I wanted. I hope it holds up. I'm working on another piece now from PT.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Three pieces of 2 x 6 PTL glued together with Tite Bond Ultimate. Skimmed, carved, and sanded. I think they used deck sealer on the front of it and fastened it to an outside wall. A replica of one that was two generations old and rotted away. It actually was pretty good wood to work with.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice sign, Cary. I agree with Gary about the text though but it could be something only a signman sees.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the sign, but wouldn't touch pressure treated wood for woodworking. Too much nasty there for me.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cary just make sure you are not breathing any of the dust produced because the chemicals used to treat the wood are very toxic.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Gary Wiant said:


> Gotcha. I'm not sure if we have those here in western Pa, I've never seen them at the local lumber yards or at tractor supply.
> 
> Being they are treated aren't you concerned with painting them without letting them age? I own a sign shop and we've always been told not to pain treated 4x4 posts until they have weathered about 6 months
> 
> Gary


Gary, if you pay a little more, you can get KDAT. YellaWood says:

Wood that is KDAT, or Kiln Dried After Treatment, provides many advantages. YellaWood®️ brand KDAT materials give you the appearance of composite with the natural beauty and character of real wood. Dried to its original moisture content in a controlled environment, the wood dries evenly to minimize the natural tendency of freshly treated lumber to shrink, cup or warp. 

Joe.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> Three pieces of 2 x 6 PTL glued together with Tite Bond Ultimate. Skimmed, carved, and sanded. I think they used deck sealer on the front of it and fastened it to an outside wall. A replica of one that was two generations old and rotted away. It actually was pretty good wood to work with.


Of course a Polish Eagle, LOL. Are you sure you are spelling the names correctly?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Of course a Polish Eagle, LOL. Are you sure you are spelling the names correctly?


Yup. I check and double check. Heck, I'm starting to even be able to pronounce them close to correct.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

MEBCWD said:


> Cary just make sure you are not breathing any of the dust produced because the chemicals used to treat the wood are very toxic.


I do wear a mask. I work with a lot of nasty hard woods. My understanding, walnut is a real bad one too. Padauk is dusty, not good. Bubinga, wenge, purpleheart and a couple others I always wear mask.
Here is a pic of the rail/fence board I used. Rough cut to 4/4 by 5 3/4" by 16'. Not sure of the grade of treatment.
Actually, there is very little dust or fuzzies that come off this. The dust/shavings clump together from the moisture I guess. I'll have to do a vid of how it cuts.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Put a small piece of PT on the table this morning to show how well it cuts to my surprise. The finished project pictured is really smooth even before a light sanding, just brushed the chips out.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Wanlut is most likely to cause an allergic reaction rather than being out right toxic (black walnut that is). Here is a chart some may find interesting and useful. https://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Must be difficult to find this material? Never seen one before


----------

